
How Failure Made ‘Halt and Catch Fire’ Great - brent_noorda
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/14/arts/television/halt-and-catch-fire-finale.html
======
oceanghost
It's weird to see your own history sexed up. I lived a lot of this as im sure
some of you have-- Ijust never got rich, never got laid because of it, nor
much respect.

Most of all, despite owning a few pinball machines, I've never, ever (been
able) to use them in any sexual escapades :)

~~~
nasalgoat
Yeah, I'm too short - the glass sits around mid-stomach, much too high for any
shenanigans!

~~~
oceanghost
You could shorten the legs I suppose :)

------
thatguy27
Nonsense, it was great from the beginning.

------
chaoticmass
I lost track of this show. Loved season 1 and 2. I'm glad they kept it going.
I need to catch up on it now.

------
KasianFranks
Great show.

------
ttam
a truly amazing show. it became one of my all time favorites

